# عن الهندســة الصناعية



## Shibani (15 سبتمبر 2007)

Industrial and Systems Engineering
Industrial and Systems Engineering (ISE) deals with the design and analysis of complex human/machine systems. Industrial engineers, with their “big picture” or systems viewpoint, serve as management and operations analysts, focusing on the people, materials, equipment, and procedures needed for the most efficient and effective systems performance. Industrial and systems engineers analyze and evaluate systems against specified performance criteria, such as quality, before new systems are created or old ones are modified. ISE techniques can be applied in manufacturing and service industries, health care systems, governmental agencies, and non-profit organizations.
ISE provide us with practical knowledge in areas such as facilities planning, operations planning and control, economic and decision analysis, and project management. Methodologies employed by industrial and systems engineers include probability and statistics, mathematical programming, computer simulation, and human performance studies.

​


----------



## Shibani (15 سبتمبر 2007)

*Industrial and Systems Engineering*

About Industrial and Systems Engineering _ ISE_​ 
What is ISE?​ 
Industrial engineering is involved with the design and operation of efficient and effective systems that provide products and services.​ 
Why is IE different?​ 
What sets industrial engineering apart from other engineering disciplines is its broader scope. An IE deals with people as well as things. An IE relates to the total picture of productivity improvement. (And productivity in simplest terms means getting the most out for the least put in.)​ 
An IE may be employed in almost any type of industry, business or institution, from real establishment to manufacturing plants to government offices to hospitals.​ 
High demand for IEs​ 
The demand for IEs has grown dramatically over the past two decades for one chief reason: the need for organizations to raise their levels of productivity through thoughtful, systematic applications.​ 
The profit-making organization must have high productivity in order to compete in the domestic and world marketplace. The non-profit organization must have productivity in order to sustain its position as a useful service unit.​ 
Need for industrial engineers makes this profession particularly attractive in the financial standpoint; IE beginning salaries rank in the top group of the high-paying engineering disciplines and fast advancement of IE's up the job ladder is not unusual.​ 
In fact, because so many IEs are moving into top management positions due to their unique training, the outlook for continued rapid growth in industrial engineering is excellent.​ 
IE's are really 'Engineers Plus'​ 
Like other engineering fields, including aeronautical, chemical, civil, electrical, mechanical, nuclear or petroleum, industrial engineering is concerned with solving problems through application of scientific and practical knowledge. But the IE differs from other engineers because he or she uses knowledge in a wider variety of applications.​ 
The industrial engineer also applies problem-solving techniques in almost every kind of organization. There are IEs in banks, hospitals, government at all levels, transportation, construction, processing, social service, electronics, facilities design, manufacturing and warehousing. Hundreds of thousands of IEs are engaged in these and other activities worldwide.​


----------



## Shibani (22 أكتوبر 2007)

*الهندسة الصناعية تحت المجهر*




Industrial engineering (IE) is all about choices - it is the engineering discipline that offers the most wide-ranging array of opportunities in terms of employment, and it is distinguished by its flexibility. While other engineering disciplines tend to apply skills to very specific areas, Industrial Engineers may be found working everywhere: from traditional manufacturing companies to airlines, from distribution companies to financial institutions, from major medical establishments to consulting companies, from high-tech corporations to companies in the food industry.

Industrial Engineering is the only engineering discipline with close links to management - many Industrial Engineers (IE's) move on to successful careers in management. Also, if you think that one day you will start and run your own company, an Industrial Engineering program will provide you with the best training for this - regardless of what the company will actually do!


So what do IE's do? In very simple terms, while engineers typically make things, IE's figure out how to make or do things better. This is what gives IE's so much flexibility - as you can imagine, everyone would like to do things better! IE's are primarily concerned with two closely related issues: productivity and quality. They address these two issues by looking at integrated systems of machines, human beings, information, computers and other resources. A variety of skills and techniques are used to design and operate such systems in the most productive way possible, while continuously improving them and maintaining the highest levels of quality. IE's make significant contributions to their employers by making money for them while, at the same time, making the workplace better for fellow workers.

​


----------



## عماد الشيخي (23 أكتوبر 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
مشكور يا أخي علي هذا الجهد الطيب


----------



## المهندس بشير (26 أكتوبر 2007)

مشكور على جهدك و بارك الله فيك


----------



## Shibani (12 نوفمبر 2009)

*مقطع فيديو يوضح عمل المهندس الصناعي*

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله تعالي و بركاته



من المعرف و خصوصا في دول العالم الثالث أن الهندســة الصناعــية لم تنل حظ وافراً من المعرفة ،، فالغالبية العظمي من الناس جاهلة (عفوا علي اللفظ) بمهية و أدبيات الهندسـة الصنـاعية، فمجرد أن يعرف أحدهم بأنك مهندس صناعي فيتبادر الي ذهنه المصنع و الألات و المواد الخام و لا يتصور أبداً بأن يجد المهندس الصناعي في مواقع أخري غير المنشأت الأنتاجيــة بمعناها التقليدي. 
هذا الفهم قد تكون مقبول من غير المتخصصين بالعلوم الهندسية و ذلك لان تخصص الهندسة الصناعية - و الي وقت ليس ببعيد - غير متاح في كثير من الجامعات وذلك لطفرة التخصصات الهندسية الأخري، فمن الطبيعي أن يقتصر فهم الناس للهندسة الصناعية علي ذلك النحو،، و قد يعلل ذلك الفهم أيضا للأرتباط الوثيق بين المهندس الصناعي و مدخـلات العملية التصنعية و مخرجاتها،، أقصد هنا العملية التصنيعية التقليدية.
لكن أن تجد ذلك الفهم و تلك الخلفية هي نفسها في ذهن و تصور زملائنا من مهندسي القطاعات الأخري فهذا لا يمكن قبوله و ينم عن قصور فعلي في فهم الهندسة الصناعية ،، من هنا تتولد الحاجة لمزيد من الجَهد من أجل التعريف بالهندسة الصناعية.
فالهندســـة الصناعية كما ذكر كثيرا من الأخوان في هذا المنتدي أو في غيره،، لا تقتصر فقط علي المصانع و الصناعة التقليدية فلفظ صناعة كما هو معروف بات اليوم مستخدماً لوصف أي نظام به مدخلات و مخرجات فالرياضة صناعة و السينما صناعة و البنوك تعتبر صناعة و تأليف الكتب صناعة، ...الخ.

المهندس الصناعي يتعامل مع منظومة كاملة، كوحدة واحدة و مهمته التأكد من أن كل مكون من مكونات المنظومة يعمل بشكل فعال لتكون المحصلة فاعلية النظام ككل،، المهندس الصناعي يعمل علي حل مشاكل النظام ، النظام ككل من العنصر البشري في هذا النظام الي الآله الي الموارد المالية و المواد الخام (المعلومات أحياننا نعتبرها مواد خام) و غيرها من مكونات أي نظام يهدف الي أنتاج سلعة أو خدمة.

الرابط الموجود ادناه عبارة عن مقطع فيديو لمدة 9 دقائق ، و جدته أثناء تصفحي لموقع قسم الهندسة الصناعية بجامعة أوبورن بولاية أوباما بالولايات المتحدة. في هذا الفيديو يشرح مجموعة من المهندسين الصناعيين طبيعة أعمالهم اليومية و التي توضح بشكل مبسط و سلسل مهام المهندس الصناعي المختلفة.

أدعوا جميع رواد المنتدي الأطــلاع عليه لتعم الفائدة،، و أسف أن أطلت عليكم.
http://www.eng.auburn.edu/videos/insy-recruit-vid.html

أخوكم الشـيباني زرقون


----------



## صناعي1 (12 نوفمبر 2009)

shibani قال:


> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله تعالي و بركاته
> 
> 
> 
> ...


و عليكم السلام و رحمة الله

اشكرك اولا على المعلومات، اما عن الحال فنسأل الله أن يصلحه, و لكن هناك وعي بدأ بالتزايد بماهية الهندسة الصناعية


----------



## Shibani (12 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا الأخ صناعي 1 علي المرور و نسأل الله أن يصلح حال الجميع و أسفي من جميع الأعضاء لو في أي خطأ مطبعي كان أو علمي لاني أكتب في عجالة و الوقت متأخر جدا عندي فالفجر قارب علي البزوغ و لم أنم من يومين.​


----------

